# New York state exam question



## Bjc (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,you could tell i'm a new member here!I've been lurking around here for the past week or so and I finally decided to join.

Yesterday I took the written exam and I found out they throw out 10 question on the test in which I dont think is a good idea at all,especially when you get one of those 10 question correct....however I hope the question they did throw out are the ones I got incorrect.So my question to yall people is how many question do you need to get wrong to score a 80% and how many points each question worth?

thank you for your time.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Nov 18, 2011)

The 10 experimental questions get thrown out.  They are scattered throughout the test.  If I remember correctly, the test is 110 questions, so you'd have to 20 wrong to get an 80 (1 point for each question).


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Nov 21, 2011)

Huh. That's weird. Why do they have 10 "experimental" questions - is it so they can beta test questions prior to offering them as part of the standard test bank? If so, that's a pretty cool way of doing it.


----------



## Bjc (Dec 21, 2011)

I have another question:I was told if I get my test result withing in 6 weeks or right after there's a chance you failed the test is this true or the person who told me this was BS'n me.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

> which I dont think is a good idea at all



Why do you think that?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bjc said:


> I have another question:I was told if I get my test result withing in 6 weeks or right after there's a chance you failed the test is this true or the person who told me this was BS'n me.



There's always a chance you failed.  I doubt how quickly something comes (especially if it takes six weeks) is a valid predictor of success or failure and there is probably no conclusive data to say one way or the other.  I guess you shall see what your n=1 experience will be.

By the way, just as a friendly reminder, you may want to improve your grammar, syntax and spelling skills if you want to be taken seriously as a professional on this forum.  You might be the most brilliant person on the planet but a post consisting of a poorly constructed sentence with no less than nine errors in it is pretty much taken to mean that you are severely lacking in intelligence.


----------



## Bjc (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why do you think that?


 
Because you don't know which exact question going to count against you.I was under impression all the question going to count,that all and thank you for your advice.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bjc said:


> Because you don't know which exact question going to count against you.I was under impression all the question going to count,that all and thank you for your advice.



One should always approach all test questions like they are going to count against you.


----------

